# 2006 Outback 26Rls For Sale



## Weimonr (Mar 9, 2008)

Keystone Outback Travel Trailer 26RLS - $16950 or best offer

Like New - Excellent Condition - Original Owner - Meticulously Maintained - All Scheduled Services Completed by Original Factory Authorized Dealer - Non Smoker - No Wrecks / No Crashes

Lots of Mods - flat screen TV mount, rear cargo rack, electric tongue jack, dual 6volt batteries, etc, etc.

Many Extras - tow hitch, weight distribution bars, anti sway control system, dump hoses, RV wash soaps, and more.

E-mail for more pics, info, or to see it in person.

[email protected]

See the following links for factory information:

http://www.keystonerv.com/media2/documents/Outback.pdf 
http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=specs&year=2006


----------



## Weimonr (Mar 9, 2008)

PRICE LOWERED BY $1500!!
NEW PRICE $15,450 OR BEST OFFER!


----------



## Weimonr (Mar 9, 2008)

*PRICE LOWERED AGAIN!!!!
$14,450 OR BEST OFFER!*


----------

